
Coronavirus: Israel to impose three-week national lockdown - Malifalitiko
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-54134869
======
just-juan-post
So what's the endgame for these lockdowns?

~~~
gnusty_gnurc
destroying the normal fabric of society, encouraging agoraphobia, doom-porn

